# Androctonus bicolor



## Selenocosima (Jan 21, 2007)

Hi everyone heres a few pics of my female A.bicolor, I've had her since may 2006 but I think she may be gravid but who knows. I'll have to wate and see, hope you all like the pics thanks.


----------



## ChrisNCT (Jan 21, 2007)

Thats a really nice looking scorp!


----------



## Arachnophilist (Jan 21, 2007)

beautiful! very nice gloss black.


----------



## Charlie_Scorp (Jan 21, 2007)

Awesome, just awesome. If they weren't so hot, Id have a few for sure!


----------



## Selenops (Jan 21, 2007)

WHAT A BEAUTY!

I have an awesome subadult(?) female I purchased from Chris of Krazy 8's. What a specimen and it isn't a "pet scrape" either.

I need to invest in a camera. 

Thanks for sharing her with us.


----------



## quiz (Jan 22, 2007)

bro...that's an A.crassicauda.


----------



## Selenops (Jan 22, 2007)

quiz said:


> bro...that's an A.crassicauda.


I am abit rusty on the Androc taxon, are you arriving at this ID by the manus or granulation?


----------



## quiz (Jan 22, 2007)

Megalon said:


> I am abit rusty on the Androc taxon, are you arriving at this ID by the manus or granulation?


granulation


A.bicolor






A.crassicauda







Don't count the dots.  Just showing the difference between A.bicolor's metasoma to A.crassicauda.


----------



## rixi (Jan 22, 2007)

Hi,
thats right, this scorp look like A. crassicauda to me but maybe it isn't aduld ?
so how big it is? Maybe is fet becouse is going to molt?
regards
rx
ps can you submit photo of metasoma litle bit biger and more detiled?


----------



## Arachnophilist (Jan 22, 2007)

well the A.crassicauda thing aside.. if that is walnut (which I think it is) you probably dont wanna have it in there.. I suppose it wont be getting too wet but still.. its just not a good substrate from what I hear


----------



## quiz (Jan 22, 2007)

rixi said:


> Hi,
> thats right, this scorp look like A. crassicauda to me but maybe it isn't aduld ?
> so how big it is? Maybe is fet becouse is going to molt?
> regards
> ...


I was going to say that it's probably not an adult yet because the chela isn't that bulbous compare to adult A.crassicauda.  It looks like it has 1 more molt togo.


----------



## Selenops (Jan 22, 2007)

Arachnophilist said:


> well the A.crassicauda thing aside.. if that is walnut (which I think it is) you probably dont wanna have it in there.. I suppose it wont be getting too wet but still.. its just not a good substrate from what I hear


Walnut is the worst organic substrate in the world, will readily mold like nothing else if it touches water or moisture... well, kinda like a rotten walnut. 

Mine is doing fine on oven baked playsand.


----------



## Thiscordia (Jan 22, 2007)

Sup guys ..
Here's what i think it is my Poss Gravid A. bicolor 
Please correct me if I'm wrong.
Can you guys tell if its gravid? Cus i don't think sh'es gonna molt i think she's an adult already.
Or is it just a fat male?
Confused Here?
Help me out.

P.s. Sorry for using your thread Bro, But i though since we are talking about poss gravid Andros


----------



## quiz (Jan 22, 2007)

Thiscordia said:


> Sup guys ..
> Here's what i think it is my Poss Gravid A. bicolor
> Please correct me if I'm wrong.
> Can you guys tell if its gravid? Cus i don't think sh'es gonna molt i think she's an adult already.
> ...


Are you using one of those interlocking sand?  I used it before and it made my desert scorps really really dusty.


----------



## Bigboy (Jan 22, 2007)

quiz said:


> bro...that's an A.crassicauda.


I am in agreement with Quiz, that is not bicolor, it is crassicauda.  Interesting because I remember another member on the boards purchasing a "bicolor" from krazy8's that turned out to be crassicauda.  And Triscordia, could you get a picture showing the approx size of your bicolor, it looks small in that picture but I'm not sure if I just don't have any good perspective or not.


----------



## Thiscordia (Jan 23, 2007)

quiz said:


> Are you using one of those interlocking sand?  I used it before and it made my desert scorps really really dusty.


No its just gray sand that i picked up by a river... dry it out and put it in my tank.
I've tried the calci sand but it's works  i wish i could find some white sand that will not be too dusty.

Advise?
And about my scorpion any comments? you think its a gravid female?
-.Raul


----------



## Selenops (Jan 23, 2007)

Pick up "playsand" at your local Home Depot or Lowes or similar outlet.

Bake an appropiate amount in a deep roasting pan lined with aluminum at 250F for 1 1/2 to 2 1/2 hours to remove the sand's dangerous moist clumpiness.

Let it cool.

Playsand has no dust at least the brand I buy at Home Depot doesn't.


----------



## Selenocosima (Jan 23, 2007)

Hi everyone thanks for responding to my thread. I all so was thinking that it may be A.crassicauda but was'nt to sure. I was sold this as A.bicolor in may 2006 with anouther A.bicolor but the only thing is the other A.bicolor was realy Hottentotta judaicus so I've always thought it may not be A.bicolor but I'm still not 100.percent sure its A.crassicauda, it dose look a lot like A.bicolor. Anyway thanks for your imfo guys, ow and Thiscordia I would deffently say your A.bicolor is gravid you can see her embryos good luck thanks.


----------



## Thiscordia (Jan 24, 2007)

Megalon said:


> Pick up "playsand" at your local Home Depot or Lowes or similar outlet.
> Playsand has no dust at least the brand I buy at Home Depot doesn't.


Thanks for the advise i'll do as you say.....Cus i love to see a big black Andro in white sand.



Selenocosima said:


> Thiscordia I would deffently say your A.bicolor is gravid you can see her embryos good luck thanks.


Thanks bro i think the same way. I'm already dreaming about THE DAY.
All her back white with a lot of babies.


----------

